
API to Generate fictitious customer names, addresses, birthdates, etc. - SQL2219
https://anonymize.strd.co
======
nwrk
For selfhosted folks there is great faker library.

[https://github.com/marak/Faker.js/](https://github.com/marak/Faker.js/)

